# Anyone using CXL- Pro arrows for field???



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

If you are using the CXL-Pro arrows for field, how did you like them? What spine and weight of points did you use?
I shoot 53# at 27.5 inch draw. Which spine and point combo would you recommend?
Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

I used Full metal jackets this weekend for field at the ultimate. they shoot alright but are a bit heavy. I can just get 80 with my setup. would have to move my sight in for 90 meters.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

A better question is why would you? If your a 3D shooter and that's what you shoot and want to try a field shoot or two then go ahead and shoot them. 

But if your buying arrows to shoot field with same your money and buy something better suited to the game. Either some Blue Streaks or Medallion Pros. I don't think a doz CXLs would last me more then a couple shoots. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Are the CXL's not tough enough to stand up to field archery?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

CXL's just aren't the right arrow for the game. For field archery, you will be best served with a small diameter arrow. The smaller diameter will fly better in wind, and won't get beat up as much in the target when 4, 8, or 16 arrows are going into the same dot. As Kade mentioned, if you like Carbon Express, look into the Blue Streaks or Medallion Pros. I am shooting the Medallion Pros and liking them a lot.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

while i agree on the small diameter points of support i suggest this......

if you havent shot the game before, go out and give it a whirl BEFORE you decide to throw buckets of ducats at it. walk the local courses or ask those that do, how much of the course is out of the woods. you may shoot it once and realize that this game sucks.

i know you're in kansas but even kansas has a things that grow higher than the grass. if most of the shooting is wind protected, go with the 19series shafts to get that line cutting thing. many a field shooter has used that size and had excellent results.

if you prefer the soccer field type FITA stuff, then oh heavens yes a skinny arrow is the best.

100gr or more up on the pointy end, FF187, AAE PM2.0 will work plenty fine on the skinny ones. if you like the blazer vanes, use em.


buy your equipment to best maximize your abilities. everything has it's goods and bads. you just have to stack the odds in your favor. this isnt a game of one size fits most.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> while i agree on the small diameter points of support i suggest this......
> 
> if you havent shot the game before, go out and give it a whirl BEFORE you decide to throw buckets of ducats at it. walk the local courses or ask those that do, how much of the course is out of the woods. you may shoot it once and realize that this game sucks.
> 
> ...


 I agree with your first statement. If the OP hasn't shot field archery before, then yes, he should go out and get a few rounds under his belt before spending hard earned cash on arrows for field archery. But assuming he is looking for an arrow best suited for field archery, I disagree with most of the points you made. A smaller diameter arrow is just going to fly better, wether it is in wind or not. Heck, most of the top 3D guys are shooting small arrows now. I think it has pretty much been proven, that unless you get the EXACT right setup (spine, tip weight, etc etc), that you will miss by a bigger distance than a larger shaft will make up. To me, an extra .100" of line cutting doesn't mean squat when I am shooting 80 yards. And as far as suggesting Blazers for field? Only if you want to be refletching arrows ALL of the time. You are just ASKING for somebody to pierce one or rip one off on every shot with those big old things hanging off of your arrow. The Flex Fletch 187's or something equivalent are the MUCH better choice for field archery. They are more than enough to guide any arrow without a broadhead on it, and have much less chance of being hit by another arrow.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Great advise. Thanks guys.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

I have used the old cx 200's for field but I would break them pretty often. if your going to shoot several shoots I would buy 2 dozen and hope they get you through. the 15yrder is a killer of arrows.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

Soonerboy has shot LOTS of field archery.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> while i agree on the small diameter points of support i suggest this......
> 
> if you havent shot the game before, go out and give it a whirl BEFORE you decide to throw buckets of ducats at it. walk the local courses or ask those that do, how much of the course is out of the woods. you may shoot it once and realize that this game sucks.
> 
> ...


19 series shafts are a great compromise, I just would make sure to add a bushing to them. the easton CB unibushing works in most of the standard carbon arrows, and will protect against all but the worst back end smackings...I wouldn't go with blazers though. If you like the bohning vanes, go with the 1.75 shield cut x-vanes they're a much better choice...



golfingguy27 said:


> I agree with your first statement. If the OP hasn't shot field archery before, then yes, he should go out and get a few rounds under his belt before spending hard earned cash on arrows for field archery. But assuming he is looking for an arrow best suited for field archery, I disagree with most of the points you made. A smaller diameter arrow is just going to fly better, wether it is in wind or not. Heck, most of the top 3D guys are shooting small arrows now. I think it has pretty much been proven, that unless you get the EXACT right setup (spine, tip weight, etc etc), that you will miss by a bigger distance than a larger shaft will make up. To me, an extra .100" of line cutting doesn't mean squat when I am shooting 80 yards. And as far as suggesting Blazers for field? Only if you want to be refletching arrows ALL of the time. You are just ASKING for somebody to pierce one or rip one off on every shot with those big old things hanging off of your arrow. The Flex Fletch 187's or something equivalent are the MUCH better choice for field archery. They are more than enough to guide any arrow without a broadhead on it, and have much less chance of being hit by another arrow.


Gotta say you're kinda wrong on this grimace...not entirely but...

What is it that makes a small diameter arrow fly better exactly?

Super skinny isn't the only thing that makes a field arrow..Might I remind you that Hinky won outdoor nationals 2 years in a row shooting 19/64's Maximas? Or that Shane set the course record on the Hill with a 559 this year with what appeared to be gold tips...???

I certainly wouldn't go CXL fat with my field arrows, but there are plenty of standard size carbon shafts that will get the job done...you just need to work to find one that fits your set up well. It can be challenging since most of the 19/64s carbons only come in 300,400,500 as opposed to the skinny ones that come in .050 spine increments, but if you do, you won't give up anything, and might even grab a point or two along the way...

The really skinny arrows have the greatest advantage in the FITA, stand out in the wind games. Most field ranges and shot distances are wind proof enough that it would only matter in the worst of circumstances...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I wasn't saying a field archery arrow had to be super skinny.. an "average" sized arrow is fine for field as far as I am concerned. One of the most popular field arrows, the ACC is almost an "average" sized arrow. But CXL sized is just too much in my eyes. I may over think things, and kind of come up with theories in my head that may or may not be wrong, but here is how I have always looked at fat arrows and why I think they are more likely to miss by more than a skinnier arrow. Let's say you have a habit of torquing the bow at release. Your arrow now comes out flying funny, instead of straight towards the target. When that fatter shaft gets sideways, it has more surface to act as a rudder and send it further off it's path than a skinnier arrow would. Have I ever seen anything to prove this as fact? No.. but it makes sense in my head, and I do believe that a fatter arrow is far more critical to spine, weight, form, etc etc... and when one of those things aren't right, the chances of missing by more than that extra .100" of line cutting that fat shaft will make up for you are significantly higher.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I wasn't saying a field archery arrow had to be super skinny.. an "average" sized arrow is fine for field as far as I am concerned. One of the most popular field arrows, the ACC is almost an "average" sized arrow. But CXL sized is just too much in my eyes. I may over think things, and kind of come up with theories in my head that may or may not be wrong, but here is how I have always looked at fat arrows and why I think they are more likely to miss by more than a skinnier arrow. Let's say you have a habit of torquing the bow at release. Your arrow now comes out flying funny, instead of straight towards the target. When that fatter shaft gets sideways, it has more surface to act as a rudder and send it further off it's path than a skinnier arrow would. Have I ever seen anything to prove this as fact? No.. but it makes sense in my head, and I do believe that a fatter arrow is far more critical to spine, weight, form, etc etc... and when one of those things aren't right, the chances of missing by more than that extra .100" of line cutting that fat shaft will make up for you are significantly higher.


I hear what you're saying, we're all entitled to our opinions, but you stated as fact that skinny arrows fly better...and it simply isn't true...all other things being equal, skinny/fat simply doesn't matter to arrow flight...(Theres my opinion...)


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Skinny arrows don't fly better. They also aren't any less by torque then a fat arrow. A properly spined fat arrow is every bit as forgiving as a skinny arrow. We aren't talking about shooting 2712s with 90 grain points. CXLs come in multiple spines a 150 CXL is gonna shoot every bit as good for me as my 530 Medallion Pros. They just aren't as tough because the walls are so thin for their size. 

Durability, kiss outs and trashing everyone else stuff is the ONLY reason CXLs are a bad choice. I used to shoot my 23size shafts outside out to 90m all the time. In the field setting wind drift isn't an issue. For FITA it would be, there isn't a range in NC, VA, Md or Pa that shooting a fatter shaft would be an issue from wind drift. 

Lots of things may sound right in your head and not be a good idea or make real since. Like those magic shoes you bought lol


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

It's funny how certain people like to argue just to argue... I remember a certain somebody telling me that I wouldn't have scored any better by using fat shafts on the only indoor round I've ever shot because I would have missed by more if I was using fat shafts.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

You really listen like most woman do. Only hearing parts of what you want to hear. 

That comment was made to you in regards to SPINE. A fat arrow that is super STIFF is NOT as forgiving as one that is properly spined. If you shoot a fat arrow that is matched to your setup it is jut as forgiving as a skinny arrow that is matched.

Go shoot some 3-60 ACCs from your bow and tell me they are as forgiving as a proper spine for your setup. 

Not all fat arrows are created equal. If your shooting 2613s or 2712s they are not going to be as forgiving. PERIOD. Your skill level can't handle it there fore they will hurt you more then hey will help. CXLs on the other hand, although fat in diameter come in multiple spins. Unlike other far arrows. You can get them to spine out in most cases. 

Just like the bit of info you were given about moving your sight you hear what was said and didn't listen to what you were told. 

It isn't about arguing even more so since nobody was. But just like when you were questioned about your sight moving technique you got doo doo all on your thong when someone tells you your wrong or doesn't agree with your theory or way of thinking. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> I wasn't saying a field archery arrow had to be super skinny.. an "average" sized arrow is fine for field as far as I am concerned. One of the most popular field arrows, the ACC is almost an "average" sized arrow. But CXL sized is just too much in my eyes. I may over think things, and kind of come up with theories in my head that may or may not be wrong, but here is how I have always looked at fat arrows and why I think they are more likely to miss by more than a skinnier arrow. Let's say you have a habit of torquing the bow at release. Your arrow now comes out flying funny, instead of straight towards the target. When that fatter shaft gets sideways, it has more surface to act as a rudder and send it further off it's path than a skinnier arrow would. Have I ever seen anything to prove this as fact? No.. but it makes sense in my head, and I do believe that a fatter arrow is far more critical to spine, weight, form, etc etc... and when one of those things aren't right, the chances of missing by more than that extra .100" of line cutting that fat shaft will make up for you are significantly higher.


Not trying to pile on here but, um, you're wrong.

I've shot quite a few rounds with Fatboys which are about the same size as a CXL. Shot pretty darn good with them too. The only problem is the dot gets small when you stick a couple 23 series shafts into it at 15 yards. Not to mention the costs that can be involved.  I also know Jarlicker shot some really good rounds with Linejammers. 

It has more to do with the shooter than it does the arrow. If you get a good spine match to your setup, even Fat shafts can score well. 

Now back to the OP. If you are looking to buy arrows for Field, there are better arrows in the same price range as the CXL Pros to use. If you are looking to try Field and the CXL is what you have, then fire away. That's what I did.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Kade said:


> You really listen like most woman do. Only hearing parts of what you want to hear.
> 
> That comment was made to you in regards to SPINE. A fat arrow that is super STIFF is NOT as forgiving as one that is properly spined. If you shoot a fat arrow that is matched to your setup it is jut as forgiving as a skinny arrow that is matched.
> 
> ...


:chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

As ours have said. If you already have the CXL's and want to shoot a few field rounds to see how you like it. Then go for it. But expect some potential carnage in arrow breakage/smashing. 

If I was shooting my CXL's on a field round, I don't think I'd make it through 14 targets let alone a full 28 targets. They'd be all smashed to hell. 

My Maximas take enough of a beating when I shoot those. But they are one damn tough shaft. I wouldn't shoot any bigger diameter shaft than them.

For a great all around arrow I don't think you can beat the new Maxima Bluestreaks. Gold Tip Ultralight Pro's would be a great choice too. If you want a smaller diameter shaft. Victory VAP's have been very durable for me Switched to Easton pins and points for much better duability. CX Medalion Pro's or Easton ACG's are great too. If Money is no object, go for CX Nano XR's or Nano Pro's.


----------

